# Topics > Related topics > Stores >  AI-powered self-checkout shopping, Veeve Inc., Seattle, Washington, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Veeve Inc.

----------


## Airicist

"Shopping Smart with Veeve's Machine Learning Shopping Cart"

October 21, 2019

----------

